# New Puppy/First time dog owner/First time Vizsla owner



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I am so happy to find this forum.
We are getting our first vizsla puppy in less than three weeks! We recently moved to France from Canada and we will be here for another 9 months. We have always wanted this dog-more than 5 years of dreaming of having a vizsla however we both work full-time, busy life schedules with an active 9 year old son.
I will be mostly home for the next 9 months, we have very minimal furniture and we figured this is the best time to train and bond with the puppy.
I am getting our pup from a reputable breeder, an 8 week old male pup. I cannot wait but I am kinda freaking out. Any words of wisdom? I am sure I will be back on this forum for various questions. Thank goodness for such websites! 
Cheers,
Lily


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Congrats! It's alot like adopting a human toddler. Patience. Patience. Patience. He will be a full time job when not crated for at least 6 weeks and into everything he shouldn't. You'll always be pulling stuff out of his mouth. He will get overtired and won't be able to behave to save his life. You'll have to teach him how to settle himself down. And of course, the potty training! Plan on keeping him busy with play and training games when he is awake. That will cut down on alot of the destructive behavior. As my husband reminded me daily in the first few weeks, "Idle paws are the devil's workshop." ;D

I know folks who had success keeping the pup closed off in a smaller area and gradually increasing roaming space as they matured. Our floor plan is very open and this was not an option for us. I did close off the stairs, but he even found a way to wiggle through the banister support bars. So I had to literally follow him everywhere! And if I couldn't have eyes on him, I would crate him till I could. 

Amos was pretty easy by 20 weeks. He's my first, so I don't know if that's the norm or not. But good luck to you! Be sure and post pics so we can all have our collective "awe."


----------



## GemLevi (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi we have a 10week old dog and despite having just lost our Weim & thinking we were prepared this puppy is much harder BUT super cute, so affectionate & quick to learn commands. We are crate training Levi which is work in progress-but much needed as he's into everything. 

We have a 5yr old and she's loving being involved with his training which is great to see 😃


----------

